# Teenage boys, weight ??



## sabby52

I am really worried about Dans weight, we have been to the docs and he has been made an appointment for some blood tests to be done. He is on the 9th percentile for weight and 9th for height so he is in proportion, but I am still worried and was wondering if any of you mothers with teenage boys would mind telling me their weight :flower: Dan is just a smidgen under 6 stone and he is just a smidgen under 5 foot. How tall and what weight was/is your 13 year old sons. Thanks ladies :hugs:


----------



## sabby52

Nobody :shrug:


----------



## LaaLaa

Not quite there yet but obvious question time - does he eat ok?

If he's in proportion and doctors are chasing it I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## sophxx

sorry i cant help really glad the doctors looking in to it

are you or your dh small or small as kids?

i know i was really skinny but mum never worried as i followed her weight exactly x


----------



## sabby52

LaaLaa said:


> Not quite there yet but obvious question time - does he eat ok?
> 
> If he's in proportion and doctors are chasing it I wouldn't worry too much.

He does eat fine, some days he will say that he just doesn't feel hungry :shrug: he is normally a good eater and a healthy eater, he tries not to eat junk as he is big into his sports and has said when he is older he wants to have a career around sports.


----------



## sabby52

sophxx said:


> sorry i cant help really glad the doctors looking in to it
> 
> are you or your dh small or small as kids?
> 
> i know i was really skinny but mum never worried as i followed her weight exactly x

Yeah me and his dad are quite small, I am 5'6 and have always weighed around 8 1/2-9 stone. His dad is about 5'10 and weighs just under 11 stone. So yeah we are both, not small but not big.


----------



## midori1999

I have no idea how much my son (15) weighs or how tall he is, but he has always been very skinny, as in can see his ribs, collar bone, shoulder joints etc and '6 pack'. 

However, he eats like a horse, often 3 big meals a day, plus constant snacks and then on top of that beans on toast or something before he goes to bed and is fit, active and healthy, he never gets ill, (he's only seen a doctor once in his whole life!) so I have never given it a second thought tbh. He does eat healthily though, we don't have chips at home and he doesn't really like them anyway and a lot of his snacks are fruit or a yoghurt, with some crisps and sweets and home made cakes/flapjacks. 

If your son has a healthy diet and is fit and healthy, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Wind

I'm not sure what my 13 year old weighs, but he is 5'10". In the past year he has really shot up. Now he looks less like a little boy and more like a young man. He's 5" taller than I am.:cry:


----------



## honey08

mines 16 and gone thro recent tests, wanting nowt2eat etc, all came bk fine, hes 5'7 and just 8.5 stone :? but hes always been small, his mam his so he must just take after her x


----------



## Tegans Mama

Sabrina you are a skinny little thing yourself. I would work out his BMI and if he has a healthy BMI, stop worrying!!!

paediatricians work out a childs healthy weight by BMI from age 3 upwards. Tegan weighs 24lbs and is not on the centile chart anymore for height or weight but she has a healthy BMI. :hugs: xxxx


----------



## sabby52

Tegans Mama said:


> Sabrina you are a skinny little thing yourself. I would work out his BMI and if he has a healthy BMI, stop worrying!!!
> 
> paediatricians work out a childs healthy weight by BMI from age 3 upwards. Tegan weighs 24lbs and is not on the centile chart anymore for height or weight but she has a healthy BMI. :hugs: xxxx

Thanks for putting that so nicely :winkwink: His BMI is 16 which is extremely underweight, but I have been told by my Doc that you never work with a childs BMI, you just work out their centile :wacko: Its crazy the way different docs give different information :(


----------



## Tegans Mama

Nah over here they use BMI for kids over 3. If Tegan's drs went by her centile they would have given her a feeding tube already because she isn't even on a centile :lol: 

Maybe he is just going to be thin!! Does he eat ok? Sorry if you've already said x


----------



## sabby52

Ohhhhh dear I have just looked online and a BMI of 16 for a 13 year old boy is normal !!! Now I am confused.


----------



## sabby52

Tegans Mama said:


> Nah over here they use BMI for kids over 3. If Tegan's drs went by her centile they would have given her a feeding tube already because she isn't even on a centile :lol:
> 
> Maybe he is just going to be thin!! Does he eat ok? Sorry if you've already said x

He does eat good, he eats very healthly as he loves his sports and wants to work in sports when he is older.


----------



## Tegans Mama

there are calculators online that you can use. Tegan's BMI is 17 which is considered healthy I think x


----------



## Tegans Mama

sabby52 said:


> Tegans Mama said:
> 
> 
> Nah over here they use BMI for kids over 3. If Tegan's drs went by her centile they would have given her a feeding tube already because she isn't even on a centile :lol:
> 
> Maybe he is just going to be thin!! Does he eat ok? Sorry if you've already said x
> 
> He does eat good, he eats very healthly as he loves his sports and wants to work in sports when he is older.Click to expand...

AM glad he eats well. He doesn't look unhealthy to me hun. x


----------



## sabby52

Tegans Mama said:


> there are calculators online that you can use. Tegan's BMI is 17 which is considered healthy I think x

Yeah Dans is 16.9 which is healthy for his age, Its says under 16 would be classed as slightly underweight, but from 16-21 seems to be normal for a 13 year old, with 21 being borderline "at risk of being overweight" Thanks hun I would never have googled, I would have just took the docs word :hugs:


----------



## Surprise

My 13 year old boy is about 5' 4" and 120 lbs. He is solid muscle because he is very athletic and built just like his dad.


----------



## sabby52

Surprise said:


> My 13 year old boy is about 5' 4" and 120 lbs. He is solid muscle because he is very athletic and built just like his dad.

My goodness I am only 126lbs and my OH is only 154lbs :haha: :haha:


----------



## RiverSong

I was going to suggest maybe he needs to build up some muslles. But you mentioned hes into his sports. I wouldnt worry unless hes dangerously underweight. My brother didnt ' bulk out' until his early 20s.xx


----------



## morri

I have heard you can use bmi really only for adult people because their proportions are different. Teenagers become so lanky that it may be easily miscalculated :flower: As logn as he looks healthy and feels good I wouldnt worry. ( apart from the BMI also being very indifferent of shapes and body built in general)


----------



## ouchwithNo.2

I personally think it is genetic.
My brother has always been a skinny thing. 
Tall, long legs and skinny. His trousers for school were awful because he needed the length but the waist and bum were huge.
He is 26yrs old now and 6ft 4" and recently told me he is 11 STONE!!! 
That boy eats like a horse.
He has a 30" waist and 36" leg....
Dr says he is healthy though, some of us are built different, he is only young, he still has a lot of changes to go through and sport will def bulk him up.x


----------



## midori1999

Well, have just weighed and measured my son, finally! He's almost 15 and 7st 6lbs and 5ft 7. According to centile charts he is 54th centile for height and 17th centile for weight. His BMI also suggests he is underweight. (NHS one that is for children) 

You should seriously see how much he eats! After hois three meals and numerous snacks last night he also ate 3 more slices of toast at 10pm and still wanted more to eat, which I refused! He has loads of energy too, so I am not in the slightest bit worried about him.


----------

